# Great Airfare Offer



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a quick one for anybody having rellies visiting - if you book with Emirates UK to Dubai before 20th March (travel valid until 9 December) pay for economy and get upgraded to Business Class for FREE !

Just go to Emirates website

Matt


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

im not seeing this on their website at Emirates ..?


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt,

can you post a link to this offer.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Jezza said:


> Matt,
> 
> can you post a link to this offer.


its not on the site ?


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

irishxpat said:


> its not on the site ?



Nope ... Either its too good to be true or I am missing it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Slotty said:


> Just a quick one for anybody having rellies visiting - if you book with Emirates UK to Dubai before 20th March (travel valid until 9 December) pay for economy and get upgraded to Business Class for FREE !
> 
> Just go to Emirates website
> 
> Matt


Simply not possible. There are 40 Business class seats on most Emirates flight compare to several hundred Economy seats.

This is a daft suggestion, especially whenyou consider that Business class tix are usually 7-8 times the price of Economy.



-


----------



## NinaSimone (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn it! I just read this thread. I'm spewing I missed the offer. AHHH!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

NinaSimone said:


> Damn it! I just read this thread. I'm spewing I missed the offer. AHHH!


it didnt exist original poster was away with the fairys i think


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

irishxpat said:


> it didnt exist original poster was away with the fairys i think


ON SALE UNTIL 20th MARCH 2009
An Exclusive with

----------------------------
What Is It??
Book an Economy Class Package and we will UPGRADE you to 
Business Class FREE!
Enjoy:
o	Business Class with award-winning Emirates at Economy Class prices.
o	Access to airport lounges
o	Complimentary Chauffeur-drive transfers (valid only in UK)
o	Departures from 6 UK airports including Heathrow, London Gatwick, Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle and Glasgow.
o	No black out dates
When to sell?
o	Sale Period: Today - 20 March 2009
o	Travel Period: Today to 9 December 2009
o	Destinations: Dubai, Muscat, Mauritius, Maldives, Seychelles, Colombo, Cape Town, Johannesburg, Durban
Conditions: Subject to availability, based on selected Economy Class fares throughout the specified travel period; applies to all UK departures with the exception of EK2/EK 1 from Heathrow; mileage restrictions apply - LGW/LHR = 50 miles, BHX/MAN/GLA/NCL = 70 miles each way; flight & land arrangements booked through Emirates Tours UK
What to do next…
Call our VIP Leisure Concerige Team on 02074837897 for quotes 


Why are you all so righteous ! I was away on Biz so sorry for the delay.

Matt


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

I got sent this offer from emirates and you have to book a hotel in Dubai as well as the flight, and only a few select hotels such as the Atlantis.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Slotty said:


> ON SALE UNTIL 20th MARCH 2009
> An Exclusive with
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...


Matt

It might be something to do with that fact that your post said "just go to emirates website"

I called the number and basically you need to book a full blown holiday including flights, transfers and hotel accomodation. Not much use for people already here, but could be good if people want to arrange for visitors to come i guess.

Also the lady said that the charge for the economy flight is higher than you would normally pay for booking well in advance (about 500 pounds) so not really a "free upgrade" and the offer is limited per flight. She gave me an example of a family of four who booked recently for 1 week in dubai, would have cost 9k GBP in business, but instead was about 5k GBP including accomodation etc.

As usual "if it sounds too good to be true....."

Take it easy 

DC


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

patience said:


> I got sent this offer from emirates and you have to book a hotel in Dubai as well as the flight, and only a few select hotels such as the Atlantis.


this looks a really good offer

What other hotels are on there? can you check if hotel "el Rosco" is on the list?


----------

